# Another Visa Question....



## Nick D (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello,

I have a British passport , currently on a 30 day visit visa and have just had application for my wife to sponsor me approved and stamped by Fujairah immigration dept. 
However, they say I must now exit UAE and re-enter to proceed with application. Is this correct or a new law I wonder as I don't remember having to do this in the past?

I can go out through Oman quite easily but seems a major hassle if unnecessary...

Any enlightenment gratefuly received

Best wishes

Nick


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You used to be able to pay a fee to convert. Otherwise, you will have to exit and re-enter on the entry permit.


----------



## jejko (Nov 27, 2011)

me too


----------



## Nick D (Nov 23, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> You used to be able to pay a fee to convert. Otherwise, you will have to exit and re-enter on the entry permit.


Thanks for your reply - yes, it seems this was the case, perhaps still in some Emirates. However, I've now querried this several times and here in Fujairah, they still insist I must exit and re-enter in order to proceed with my visa application.

Regards

Nick


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Then it looks like you don't have an option as much of a pain as it is going to be....


----------

